# ABA-T water meth setup



## Stano_8vt (Aug 13, 2008)

i have a mk3 with an ABA on 10 psi with the c2 stage 1 setup. i was wondering what water/meth setup would be the best for me? What are the results of using W/M with the c2 chip?


----------

